# Washer won't spin, help please.



## Lurch63 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello people I have a bit of a problem with my washing machine not wanting to spin. It is a whirlpool and barely going on 3 years old next February. It makes somewhat a similar sound to when it is working but weaker and when I pry the lid I can see that the agitator is not spinning(agitating?)back & forth. I looked at a few how to videos on YouTube and they all said the same thing, this issue is usually always the motor coupler or the clutch needing replacing. Well I disconnected everything on mine & tilted the washer back, got underneath it only to find my washers motor looks completley different from all the videos I looked up. I'll post a few pictures, maybe someone here has experience working this type of washer or has a link to a video or something. Anyhow thanks for reading.


----------



## Lurch63 (Nov 22, 2015)

Meant to say agitate not spin. It won't agitate.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2015)

Jeff will usaully drop in to help with these things, he will want make and *model.*


----------



## Lurch63 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Neal. It's a whirlpool, #w10280544D.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 23, 2015)

If nothing else, have a look at this. The first thing is the switch on the door that tells the machine it is closed.
http://www.do-it-yourself-washing-machine-and-dryer-repair-help.com/whirlpool-washers.html


----------



## Lurch63 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm thinking it is something else. The lid locks & when I pry on it I can see the agitator moving but barely, almost not at all. I can hear it to but it sounds very slightly different than when it was working


----------



## nealtw (Nov 23, 2015)

You might try sending Jeff a message.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/member.php?u=736


----------



## frodo (Dec 12, 2015)

turn the crank faster!!!!


----------



## joecaption (Dec 12, 2015)

Double check that model #.
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairHelp/How-To-Fix-A-Washing-Machine/40---/Washer-won-t-agitate


----------



## Lurch63 (Dec 18, 2015)

Where are the model #'s on these things? Also I ran the diagnostic mode thing on it & I have 3 blinking lights, not sure what to make of them or where to reference them. The 3 blinking are Sensing, rinse, done Followed by done and then repeated.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 18, 2015)

When you lift the lid I think you should be looking at the tag with the numbers
Have you seen this video. Abd is this like your machine
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jipYd_qeCqs[/ame]


----------



## Lurch63 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok I found the serial #wtw4800xq4. Anyhow I had a family friend I had forgotten about take a look at it, even though he works on these things as a side job he admitted he don't know much about these new style pulley type washers. After that & having to go to the laundromat for the past month I called a Sears repair man. He checked it out and said its a bad transmission & it would run parts & labor around $350, screw that. It's almost what the washer cost new. Frustrated & almost broke I went to a used appliance shop in town & bought a used one for about $120, old style direct drive. 

I'm thinking about trying to replace the transmission on the broken one & using it later or selling it. Anyone know how difficult it is? Also excuse the dumb question but what does this part look like, can someone provide a pic?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 21, 2015)

Just google the part name and model number of the washer. Sears and other parts suppliers usually have pics.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

I went thru the same crap with a dishwasher, I needed a part for $120 and maybe another for $180 was the best advice I got, I bought a used machine that was newer than mine for $100.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

Joe's link tells you what it might be and this link gives 3 pages of parts, no transmission in the list???
http://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-Fo...el-WTW4800XQ4-Whirlpool-Washing-Machine-Parts


----------



## Lurch63 (Apr 3, 2016)

Well I'm back at it. After months of using a cheap used unit I bought I finally am getting around to replacing the gearcase on my busted whirlpool. I found a YouTube video on the procedure which is actually not to hard but after removing the tub nut (1:45 on video) the inner tub still won't come out, it's in place good. Is there something the video forgot to mention perhaps?

Link to YouTube video:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLzjceQvdm3h950RoOEvU7TkSmRE8F08il&v=7FcA7b_Y9O4


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 3, 2016)

Just to be clear, you did remove the agitator (that can be hard) and you were able to get the tub nut off (special tool and hammer to loosen). But the inner tub is still stuck?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 3, 2016)

On another note, have you seen any of the videos on replacing *agitator dogs*. I'm not even sure if your model has them, but when the agitator stopped agitatin' on mine, this was a cheap and easy fix. If the Sears guy said it was the transmission, I might be inclined to believe him, but I have seen some pretty sketchy repair guys in the past.


----------



## Lurch63 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes I removed the agitator & inspected the dogs. They're fine & I was able to remove the tub nut(used an exhaust clamp to get it off)the tub is still stuck & won't come out. I sprayed it down with some penetrating oil & am going to give it another shot in the morning. Hope it helps.


----------



## Lurch63 (Apr 4, 2016)

I got it. I took a long pry bar & used it with a hammer to whack the top of the gearcase shaft till it  separated from the basket. But the basket and the nut are still stuck together. Got to wait for some time later this week to install the new one & test everything out.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 4, 2016)

When all else fails.........Bang it!! :


----------



## nealtw (Apr 5, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> When all else fails.........Bang it!! :



don't force just use a bigger hammer.


----------



## Lurch63 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sns, looks like you were right. I put the new gearcase in & it still isn't agitating. I can hear it working but when I pry on the lid I see that it's not moving at all what so ever. I'm not lifting it up high at all that it would cause it to stop either. I called sears service & gave the lady an ear full. She offered to send another repair guy out to re diagnose it for $80 since the 90 days from the first visit had passed. What a joke.


----------



## Lurch63 (Apr 15, 2016)

Fixed it kind of. I removed the softener dispenser & the bolt holding the agitator to the gearcase shaft was way loose. I tightened the hell out of it & it worked & then came loose again about a minute laterI cranked it down again & so far so good but I'm worried it'll come loose again. I'm going to check the bolt to see if it's cross threaded or striped or some thing. Another thin has me concerned is when I remove the agitator there's a little dampness on the gearcase shaft. Could it be the seal plastic thing under the fabric softener dispenser?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 16, 2016)

The hardest part is usually the diagnosing. 

You're in deeper than i have gone, so I'm no help here.


----------



## Lurch63 (Apr 17, 2016)

Well this pos is trying my patience & sanity. I finally got the agitator to hold firmly & the next load of clothes I start hearing a whistling/scratching type noise so I go check and inside the agitator was full of water. Idk how or why but I'm assuming water started finding its way down to the new gearcase!


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

Ouch. Make sure you didn't damage any seals or leave any off when you changed the gearcase. Also possible that something warped or moved if it was over-tightened.


----------

